# Steering Locked while driving



## Italian308 (Sep 15, 2010)

So today my wife was driving and the steering lock while she was trying to make a left hand turn. She went off the road and was able to stop the van. she turned it off and back on and was able to steer again. 

Anyone have this problem yet. any possible ideas?


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Well this is certainly scary. What year is the van? The steering locked up but the engine was running (car didn’t stall, key didn’t “turn” to off position?) Does she have a lot of items on her key ring?


----------



## Italian308 (Sep 15, 2010)

Just the key by itself. Engine does not stall. it only does it during turns mainly turning left. It literally locks the steering for a quick second then gives you control again. We have stopped driving it for now.


----------



## zmpq711 (May 27, 2015)

This happens to my Toyota Sienna once. When happened my mechanic said it usually would be 2 possible causes. One could be the steering mechanism so you will need to check that. The other is the steering fuel pump. Mine ended up was the fuel pump. The internal parts were corroded and particles got in the line, and that explains the on-off symptoms of your Routan.


----------

